# what if animal crossing new leaf had an ending to the game



## The friendcode exchanger (Apr 18, 2015)

how would it be like if animal crossing new leaf had an ending would it be beautiful sad or even scary?
I wanna know what you guys think


----------



## alesha (Apr 18, 2015)

I simply don't know.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think happy but sad maybe...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 18, 2015)

There is a way to "lose" the game, apparently if you have enough bamboo and you can't get out of your house, and you don't have an axe in your house, you get blocked in with no other option. If there was an ending I think it would be both happy and sad, something about whomever was supposed to be mayor showing up, or Tortimer inviting you to retire on his island when you've done everything, have a perfect town full of happy residents that will never move. It could go a lot of ways I think.


----------



## alesha (Apr 18, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> There is a way to "lose" the game, apparently if you have enough bamboo and you can't get out of your house, and you don't have an axe in your house, you get blocked in with no other option. If there was an ending I think it would be both happy and sad, something about whomever was supposed to be mayor showing up, or Tortimer inviting you to retire on his island when you've done everything, have a perfect town full of happy residents that will never move. It could go a lot of ways I think.


Basicly what I tried 2 say but wayy better   XD :')


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 19, 2015)

I think your mother who sent you letters throughout the game would come. Happy reunion funtimes, then you return to your town with your family from before you went to *name of town*. You go to sleep and dream of *name of town* and then you wake up and go outside and see all your villagers, all the NPCs with Isabelle standing infront of them as they yell "SUPRISE!"


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 20, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> There is a way to "lose" the game, apparently if you have enough bamboo and you can't get out of your house, and you don't have an axe in your house, you get blocked in with no other option. If there was an ending I think it would be both happy and sad, something about whomever was supposed to be mayor showing up, or Tortimer inviting you to retire on his island when you've done everything, have a perfect town full of happy residents that will never move. It could go a lot of ways I think.



Couldn't you just make another character, have that character buy an axe, and cut you out?
But yeah, it would be cool if you could choose to retire on Tortimer's island!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 20, 2015)

doggaroo said:


> Couldn't you just make another character, have that character buy an axe, and cut you out?
> But yeah, it would be cool if you could choose to retire on Tortimer's island!



I just saw someone post the pics of when it happened to them, so I mean for all I know they could have been lying, or done that to get themselves out, But even if you made another character and the town was completely overcome it'd be hard to get around. *shrugs* So that's probably possible still idek.


----------



## creamyy (Apr 20, 2015)

If it ended, I wouldn't know what to do with my life. I'd be like, 'now what do I do with my life?' and it would feel like having so much free time. If it ended though, I hope it would be a god ending and the kind of ending where although it has ended, there's still more to do.


----------



## Nay (Apr 20, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> There is a way to "lose" the game, apparently if you have enough bamboo and you can't get out of your house, and you don't have an axe in your house, you get blocked in with no other option. If there was an ending I think it would be both happy and sad, something about whomever was supposed to be mayor showing up, or Tortimer inviting you to retire on his island when you've done everything, have a perfect town full of happy residents that will never move. It could go a lot of ways I think.



This is so dark hahah the end of the ACNL mayor, total recluse.

Somehow fitting as well


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Apr 20, 2015)

I know it doesn't have an ending, but how do people speed run it?


----------



## Nay (Apr 20, 2015)

Elephantmarshmallow said:


> I know it doesn't have an ending, but how do people speed run it?



TT olympics.. who can get thru 1 year the fastest?!

That would be the most painful speed run ever


----------



## Bowie (Apr 20, 2015)

I think an ending would kind of ruin the game, to be honest. It would be nice to have another little story of some kind, such as the story of the Able Sisters. Having an ending would give you the impression you've completed the game and there is nothing else to do, which is the complete opposite of what the game should be and has successfully been so far.


----------



## Rarr01 (Apr 20, 2015)

It's essentially sandbox mode forever, so I can see why it doesn't have an end.  I could see it ending when your town reaches some level of perfection and Isabelle becomes the mayor or something and you retire, but I think it would have to have more of a story, however loosely, to really lend itself to having an end.  It would be nice though to have that option, maybe having two available town slots per cartridge and one is a story mode type thing and the other one would be the format we all know.


----------



## MrPumpkinn (Apr 22, 2015)

Elephantmarshmallow said:


> I know it doesn't have an ending, but how do people speed run it?



When it comes to speed running Animal crossing, most of the time the objective is to fully pay of the mortgage, sometimes though, speed runners will have a check off list of things like catch all bugs or catalog all wallpapers.

Oh yea, and someone speed ran Animal Crossing 100% By doing every possible thing you can do in the game
1.All fossils identified.
2.All fish caught.
3.All gyroids collected.
4.All the insects collected.
5.Full upgrade on Tom Nook's store.
6.Every single item in the game.
7.All debts paid.
8.All paintings 
9.Full museum
10.All villager statues
11.Extra Bridge
It took 71 hours
http://www.twitch.tv/0xa101/v/3807894


----------



## Quill (Apr 22, 2015)

MrPumpkinn said:


> When it comes to speed running Animal crossing, most of the time the objective is to fully pay of the mortgage, sometimes though, speed runners will have a check off list of things like catch all bugs or catalog all wallpapers.
> 
> Oh yea, and someone speed ran Animal Crossing 100% By doing every possible thing you can do in the game
> 1.All fossils identified.
> ...




Whaaaaaaaaaaaaat.

Howw.

Now I feel even crappier about taking 6 months to finish a town >.<


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 25, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> *shred*
> 
> If there was an ending I think it would be both happy and sad, something about whomever was supposed to be mayor showing up, or Tortimer inviting you to retire on his island when you've done everything, have a perfect town full of happy residents that will never move. It could go a lot of ways I think.



Imagine what it would be like!!

Forced to host minigames, slowly turning into a turtle, and stuck wearing a red aloha shirt!? Wouldn't that be terrifying!?


----------



## Mints (Apr 25, 2015)

lol that would be terrible if there was an end! but i guess if there was an end people would purposely try to keep doing things so they wouldn't have to finish the game.


----------



## Kitkatkat123 (Apr 26, 2015)

Maybe on your one year anniversery of the town, your mom and dad come and ask if you want to come back, and if you say yet there is a little train scene with the credits.
It would be adorable!


----------



## Millefeui (Apr 26, 2015)

Nah. Not having an end is part of the charm of the game.


----------



## K9Ike (Apr 26, 2015)

NO STOP IT!


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 26, 2015)

there is no escape


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 28, 2015)

It never ends it just keeps going on and going on until time itself ends.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nebu said:


> there is no escape



Perfectly sums it up right there


----------

